# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  New pic of Ragnar during his first real handling

## Norsejeff

This guy is so chill. He didn't try to bug out at all. Hopefully he'll stay this tame his whole life!

----------


## foxoftherose

That's a big name for such a little snake. He's precious, you don't see too many bull snakes on here!
EDIT: Now that I look at his face a little closer, he is a fierce looking snake.

----------

Norsejeff (10-04-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

I like him! 
Is he a bull snake?

----------

Norsejeff (10-04-2012)

----------


## Norsejeff

> That's a big name for such a little snake. He's precious, you don't see too many bull snakes on here!
> EDIT: Now that I look at his face a little closer, he is a fierce looking snake.


Lol, yea he's just a baby now, but when he reaches 6-7ft, his name will suit him better!



> I like him! 
> Is he a bull snake?


Thanks! And yea he's a bull snake.

----------


## Orenshi

> That's a big name for such a little snake. He's precious, you don't see too many bull snakes on here!
> EDIT: Now that I look at his face a little closer, he is a fierce looking snake.


LOL. I thought the same thing: "Aw what a cute little bugger! *squints closely at face* >_> wow he looks vicious"

----------

